# 160 Tstat Question



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

My buddy told me that the 160 tstat may be too cold for the LS2....any thoughts on that?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It was part of my SLP kit, and all I can say is I've had no issues. It stays just cool enough to never enter that slugish heat-soak zone.


----------

